# Zoya Winter Ornate Collection 2012



## Dalylah (Oct 16, 2012)

These beautiful polishes are coming out for winter early! Here is a preview and a few swatches for you. These are already available on the Zoya site. Tempted by any of them?





Photo courtesy of Zoya





Source, Used with permission

Zoya Blaze





Source, Used with permission

Zoya Logan





Source, Used with permission

Zoya Ziv


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow sparkling shiny, shiny love them!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 16, 2012)

They are very pretty but the only one I NEED (lol, hardly need it) is blaze I think.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 16, 2012)

If it's Zoya, I need it! Lol..maybe not the gold so much.. yep, I'd take that too! Lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

I want this entire collection! Well, except for the bar sparklies but I can see how they might be neat.

In  move of total shameless self-promotion, if you plan on buying this collection or ordering for Zoya.com, I have a $5 off code up for trade (check my trades in my sig)! PM me if you're interested


----------

